# Beethoven (Aussprache)



## Espero Antos

Hallo!

Welche ist die korrekte Aussprache von "Beetho*v*en"? Wird das "v" zwischen zwei Vokalen als "w" oder "f" ausgesprochen? 

Vielen Dank!

E_A

N.B.  Selbstverständlich spielt die niederlandische Herkunft des Nachname  Beethoven (wie die des Nachname van der Rohe und vielen anderen  rheinländischen Nachnamen) hier keine Rolle: ich interessiere mich für  die hochdeutsche Aussprache.


----------



## Frank78

Ich spreche eigentlich ein "richtiges" F, wie in "Hof".


----------



## Helefant

Frank78 said:


> ein "richtiges" F, wie in "Hof".



Genau, ich auch. Und die Betonung liegt auf der ersten Silbe.


----------



## sokol

Dito, und ich glaube, dass beim Namen "Beethoven" ausnahmsweise wirklich _*nur*_ die Variante mit /f/ existiert (ansonsten gibt es bei der Aussprache von "v" ja durchaus einige regionale Besonderheiten).


----------



## Espero Antos

Vielen herzlichen Dank für ihre Hilfe!


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> Dito, und ich glaube, dass beim Namen "Beethoven" ausnahmsweise wirklich _*nur*_ die Variante mit /f/ existiert (ansonsten gibt es bei der Aussprache von "v" ja durchaus einige regionale Besonderheiten).


Sorry, dass ich die Eintracht trüben muss, aber ich spreche das "v" stimmhaft.


----------



## Marty*

berndf said:


> Sorry, dass ich die Eintracht trüben muss, aber ich spreche das "v" stimmhaft.


Ja, ich schließe mich an. Ich hätte auch spontan gesagt, "Beethowen" ist die korrekte Aussprache. Während meines Studiums haben alle Dozenten den Namen so ausgesprochen und meine derzeitigen Kollegen tun das auch. "Beethofen" höre ich hier eher selten.


----------



## berndf

Marty* said:


> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sokol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dito, und ich glaube, dass beim Namen "Beethoven" ausnahmsweise wirklich *nur* die Variante mit /f/ existiert (ansonsten gibt es bei der Aussprache von "v" ja durchaus einige regionale Besonderheiten).
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, dass ich die Eintracht trüben muss, aber ich spreche das "v" stimmhaft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ja, ich schließe mich an. Ich hätte auch spontan gesagt, "Beethowen" ist die korrekte Aussprache. Während meines Studiums haben alle Dozenten den Namen so ausgesprochen und meine derzeitigen Kollegen tun das auch. "Beethofen" höre ich hier eher selten.
Click to expand...

Das ist interessant. Sind wie hier vielleicht einem NW-SO-Unterschied auf der Spur? Ich erinnere mich nämlich, dass wir so einen Fall schon mal hatten. Ich habe eine gewisse Tendenz, intervokalisches /f/ stimmhaft auszusprechen, die oberdeutsche Sprecher gar nicht zu haben scheinen und Frank (Sachsen-Anhalt) offenbar auch nicht. Im Gegenteil; Österreicher scheinen nur [f] und [ʋ</SPAN>] zu kennen. Ich hatte gerade gestern eine Diskussion mit meiner Frau, die Österreicherin ist, über die Aussprache des französischen "v", das sie phonemisch als /f/ wahrnimmt, weil es frikativ und nicht approximant ausgesprochen wird. Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass sie es tatsächlich stimmlos ausspricht, sie nimmt aber [f] und [v] offenbar als ein einziges Phonem war.
 
Wie sprecht ihr dann z.B. den Namen der Stadt "Einthoven" aus? Ich spreche das "v" auch hier stimmhaft aus. Anmerkung zur Aussprache im Niederländischen: Im Norden (Amsterdam und nördlich davon) wird das intervokalische "v" stimmlos, im Süden stimmhaft gesprochen.


----------



## Marty*

berndf said:


> Sind wie hier vielleicht einem NW-SO-Unterschied auf der Spur?


Das ist gut möglich. Zumindest hier im Raum Münster scheint die stimmhafte Variante üblich zu sein. 




> Wie sprecht ihr dann z.B. den Namen der Stadt "Einthoven" aus?


Ähnlich wie Beethoven: Einthowen oder Äinthowen.


----------



## sokol

Das klingt für mich in der Tat nach NW-SO-Unterschied  (und ich muss sagen, ich bin extrem überrascht - auch "Eindhoven" kenne ich aus Österreich nur mit /f/).


----------



## Espero Antos

Das is sehr interessant... aber wo muss man die Sprachgrenze genau abstecken? 

NW (oder W?): Rheinland, Westfalen (und Baden-Württemberg?) und Schweiz

SO (oder O?): Sachsen-Anhalt (und Bayern?) und Österreich

Um  noch einmal auf meine erste Frage zurückzukommen: Welche Aussprache ist  die, die im Hochdeutsch (d.h. in der Göttingen- und Hannover-Gebiet  usw) benutzt wird?


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Espero Antos 

Hier meldet sich Hannover -- die Menschen, die ich kenne, sagen "Béthowen". Aber interessanterweise sagen wir zu unserer Stadt "Hannó*f*a". Das ist mir gerade klargeworden, als ich anfing, diesen Beitrag zu schreiben. Und im Moment finde ich das ein wenig rätselhaft...


----------



## trbl

Hallo Espero Antos,

es gibt anscheinend zwei verschiedene Aussprachen des Namens "Beethoven" im Hoch- bzw. Standarddeutschen. Hannover und Südniedersachsen sind nicht der Maßstab für "richtige" Aussprache, weder in der Theorie noch in der Praxis, und daher nicht von größerer Relevanz für diese Diskussion als andere deutschsprachige Regionen. 

Ich komme aus Südhessen und sage "Beethowen".

Re: Hannover

Ich sage auch "Hannofa", aber "Hannowerana".


----------



## Sowka

trbl said:


> Hannover und Südniedersachsen sind nicht der Maßstab für "richtige" Aussprache, weder in der Theorie noch in der Praxis, und daher nicht von größerer Relevanz für diese Diskussion als andere deutschsprachige Regionen.



Hallo trbl 

Da stimme ich Dir ganz und gar zu: Eine Wertung kann damit nicht verbunden sein -- es geht nur um Berichte aus dem jeweiligen regionalen Sprachgeschehen.

PS: Hannover und Hannoveraner spreche ich ganz genauso aus. Und ich weiß jetzt auch, warum  das "v" bei Hann*o*ver zum gesprochenen "f" wird: Die Betonung liegt auf dem "o".

Das ist bei B*ee*thoven und Hannover*a*ner anders


----------



## berndf

trbl said:


> Hannover und Südniedersachsen sind nicht der Maßstab für "richtige" Aussprache, weder in der Theorie noch in der Praxis, und daher nicht von größerer Relevanz für diese Diskussion als andere deutschsprachige Regionen.


Das wurde auch nirgens behauptet oder auch nur angedeutet.


----------



## trbl

Hallo Sowka, 

ich habe das übrigens geschrieben, bevor ich deine Antwort gelesen habe. Wollte also keineswegs deinen Beitrag damit herabwürdigen


----------



## trbl

berndf said:


> Das wurde auch nirgens behauptet oder auch nur angedeutet.



Meine Antwort bezog sich hierauf:



			
				Espero Antos said:
			
		

> Um  noch einmal auf meine erste Frage zurückzukommen: Welche Aussprache  ist  die, die im Hochdeutsch (d.h. in der Göttingen- und Hannover-Gebiet   usw) benutzt wird?



War auch nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Sowka

Kein Problem, trbl  Ich verstehe, dass Du kritisch auf die Gleichsetzung "Göttingen /Hannover etc = Hochdeutsch" Bezug genommen hattest. Da stehe ich ganz an Deiner Seite; wie wir alle, glaube ich.


----------



## berndf

trbl said:


> Meine Antwort bezog sich hierauf:
> 
> 
> 
> War auch nicht böse gemeint.


Vielen Dank für die Klarstellung.


----------



## Espero Antos

Natürlich war meine Frage „aus einer externen Stellung“ gemeint, und sie hatte nichts mit lokalpatriotischem Stolz zu tun. Sie war eine wesentlich (und vielleicht wesentliche) praktische Frage: Wenn Sie ein Lehrer der deutschen Sprache sind, welche Aussprache würden Sie als „Standard“ Ihren Studenten empfehlen? Mein Verständnis ist, dass Sie würde _sowohl_ Beetho*f*en _als auch_ Beetho*w*en als Standardaussprache(n) empfehlen (Trbl hat es deutlich erklärt: es gibt anscheinend zwei verschiedene Aussprachen des Namens "Beethoven" im Hoch- bzw. Standarddeutschen).


----------



## Brioche

Nach Wikipedia:
*Ludwig van Beethoven* 
pronounced
German: [ˈluːtvɪç fan ˈbeːt.hoːfn̩]


----------



## Hutschi

There additionally exist two main variants to the Wikipedia pronunciation:

1. in some regions "g" is spoken as "k".
2. in accented speech, the last "e" is spoken as "schwa" sound rather than being omitted.


----------



## Frank78

Perhaps the north-western folks adopted the Dutch pronunciation due to geographical vincinity. 
Unfortunately Mr. van Beethoven cannot enlighten us how his name should be pronounced. 

On the other hand Theodor Fontane always wanted his name pronounced the French way (because he was a Hugonot) which almost everybody ignores nowadays.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Perhaps the north-western folks adopted the Dutch pronunciation due to geographical vincinity.


I don't think so. As Sowka explained, the vocing of intervocalic /f/ between unstressed syllables is natural in Northern German. And my I remind you (See #8) that Dutch pronunciation varies as well but in the opposite direction: The "v" is voiced in Southern varieties.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Frank78 said:


> Perhaps the north-western folks adopted the Dutch pronunciation due to geographical vincinity.
> Unfortunately Mr. van Beethoven cannot enlighten us how his name should be pronounced.
> 
> On the other hand Theodor Fontane always wanted his name pronounced the French way (because he was a Hugonot) which almost everybody ignores nowadays.


 
I think that's exactly the problem here. In my opinion this question can't be answered with one single pronuncation since he's not the only one with the name Beethoven. 

An excerpt from his biography says; "His family originated from Brabant (Mechelen), in Belgium." There would almost certainly have been differences between the way his grandfather/father would have pronounced his (their) name and the way he did, including mixtures between Dutch and German accents.

Cheers


----------



## berndf

NewtonCircus said:


> I think that's exactly the problem here. In my opinion this question can't be answered with one single pronuncation since he's not the only one with the name Beethoven.





NewtonCircus said:


> An excerpt from his biography says; "His family originated from Brabant (Mechelen), in Belgium." There would almost certainly have been differences between the way his grandfather/father would have pronounced his (their) name and the way he did, including mixtures between Dutch and German accents.
> 
> Cheers


The theory of Dutch influence in the vicinity of the border remains a distinct possibility but there are a few glitches with this theory which renders it improbable in my reckoning:

If the pronunciation were Brabants then we would expect both "v"s in *v*_an Beetho*v*en_ to be voiced but only the second is.
If the pronunciation were influenced by neighboring Dutch dialects then Marty should have agreed with me because where he lives he is practically only exposed to the in the Netherlands now dominating Northern accent where all "v"s are unvoiced.
If the voicing of "v" (or /f/ in general) only occurred in foreign words then we shouldn't find voicing in purely German words or names like _Hanno*v*eraner_ or _Richtho*f*en_. But Northerners do voice these /f/ phonemes.
I rather suspect that this is a last reflex of the Old West Germanic realization of the short /f/ which was unvoiced word-initially and word-finally but voiced intervocalically as it can still be found in some English words, like singular _wol*f*_ (<OE. _ƿ__ul*f*_) but plural _wol*v*es_ (<OE. _ƿ__ul*f*as_). But this is just a surmise.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> If the voicing of "v" (or /f/ in general) only occurred in foreign words then we shouldn't find voicing in purely German words or names like _Hanno*v*eraner_ or _Richtho*f*en_.



I'm somehow in between. 

I say Hannofer - Hannoweraner but always Richtho/f/en and Beetho/f/en.

And "Eindhoven", well I use both Aindhofen and Äinthowen. Depends who I am speaking to.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> And "Eindhoven", well I use both Aindhofen and Äinthowen. Depends who I am speaking to.


That is really funny. For me it is exactly the opposite. I am more accustomed to Northern Dutch through my Father who grew up in the Netherlands and when pronouncing the name of the city the German way I would say Aindhowen and when pronouncing it the Dutch way Äinthofen.


----------



## Espero Antos

I guess that, if I were a teacher of German, this is what I would probably say to my students: "Don't be bothered about how Beethoven should be pronounced: just listen to his music!"  

P.S. An Italian friend of mine who lives in Leipzig and is attending adult piano lessons (yes, that's possible!) told me that his teacher pronounces - not surprisingly, as he is from Saxony - Beetho*f*en...


----------

